# Silver Efex Pro...Problems with Lightroom



## andreadventures (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys I have this problem with the trial version of Silver Efex pro from Nik software for LR an I can't select it! I don't know why but is like trying to do a panorama with image, the option is there but not actionable.
see the screenshot

do you have any idea? any helps would be very appreciated, thanks!


----------



## lifthard1 (May 27, 2010)

I did the trial version before I bought it and it ended up running out after 3 days for some reason.I did not get to use the trial version for the 3' days or whatever it is.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 30, 2010)

go to the plugin manager and check the status of the NIK plugin. Press Shift / Option / Command / ,


----------

